# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  **پشت کنکوری..یاکنکوریی..مهم.نیست. فقط.بیاتوو .. **

## Bimokh

*سوگند نوشت  :اول ازهمه امروز15شهریورتولدمـ مُ‍‌بارک ... !!!

بامعرفتای عزیز .. بع سوالات جوواب بدین :

1. سال چندمه پشت کنکوری!؟یا اینکه دانش اموزی و کنکوری؟!منطقه چند؟؟

2.رشتت چیع؟؟هدفت چیع؟؟

3. شروع کردیی به درس خوندن؟؟یانع؟؟اگع نع چراا. .. ؟؟ کدوم موسسات ازمون میدیی؟؟

4. تودوران کنکور نت میایی؟؟به انجمن سرمیزنی؟؟اگه‌نع روزی که دیگه نمیای اینجا تاپیک بذاار وحرفاتوبزن .. تابدوونن تونیستی تابعد کنکور ... (:

...

 + خودمـ :
1.پشت کنکورییم .. سال اول .. منطقه1 .. 
2.تجربی .. هدف :دارو یا فیزیوتراپی [=
3.هنوز شروع نکردم .. چون یکم ونابعموتغیرمیدم .. ازمون به احتمال90%قلمچی ..
4. نت نمیام .. روزی که خاستم برمـ .. حرفامومیزنم ... )=

.....


+ سوگندنوشت : اولأ :ازتاپیک خوشت نمیاااااااد ...؟؟؟؟؟کسی مجبورت نکرده جواااب بدی .. خواهشن‌ نیومده برگرد! ):
دومأ : حرفای چرت و پرت نبینم ...مثل : تاپیک تکراریه و .... تاپیک إلِ تاپیک بِلِ  .. حرف الکی نزن ..!
سومأ ؛ اسپم نداریم .. ازموضوع هم خارج نشین .. ):*

----------


## f.r.ch.m.7871

کنکوریم...منطقه3
شروع نکردم چون خیلی گیجم ینی یه موقع میخونم بعدش کلا چون خیلی چیزا وجود داره ول میکنم نمیخونم بطور کلی جدی شروع نکردم منم90درصد قلم چی از هدف که نگم کلا بااین وضعم خجالت داره بگم چی دلم میخواد
امروز اینقدر بخاطر کنکور فشار روم اومد که اشکمم دراومد :Yahoo (2):

----------


## DR.MAM

سلام محمد هستم

1_والا واسه سومین بار میخوام بخونم واسه کنکور...اولین کنکورم 94 بود...منطقه2

2_تجربیم و هدفم فقط پزشکیه فقط و اینکه تا بهش نرسم،دست بردار نیستم

3_آره خداروشکر...خیلی وقته شرو کردم...آزمونم میرم قلم چی از مهر

4_از روز 1 مهر دیگه کلا ایشالا نت متم تعطیل




پ.ن:تولدتونم مبارک...ایشالا 120 روزه،نه نه ببخشین 120 ساله شین و همچنین عمرو زندگیتون با عزت باشه

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR.MAM


سلام محمد هستم

1_والا واسه سومین بار میخوام بخونم واسه کنکور...اولین کنکورم 94 بود...منطقه2

2_تجربیم و هدفم فقط پزشکیه فقط و اینکه تا بهش نرسم،دست بردار نیستم

3_آره خداروشکر...خیلی وقته شرو کردم

4_از روز 1 مهر دیگه کلا ایشالا نت متم تعطیل




پ.ن:تولدتونم مبارک...ایشالا 120 روزه،نه نه ببخشین 120 ساله شین و همچنین عمرو زندگیتون با عزت باشه


سلام اقامحمد .. اقای دکتر یسوال؟؟ازمون کجامیرین؟؟
مرس بابت تبریک .. ولی اقای دکتریسوال دیگ دارم!120روزعمرکم نیس!؟؟خخخخ*

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط f.r.ch.m.7871


کنکوریم...منطقه3
شروع نکردم چون خیلی گیجم ینی یه موقع میخونم بعدش کلا چون خیلی چیزا وجود داره ول میکنم نمیخونم بطور کلی جدی شروع نکردم منم90درصد قلم چی از هدف که نگم کلا بااین وضعم خجالت داره بگم چی دلم میخواد
امروز اینقدر بخاطر کنکور فشار روم اومد که اشکمم دراومد


خواهر؟؟یابرادر؟؟عزیز چراایقددپسرده و ناراحت و بی انگیزه؟؟؟،قوی باش ..*

----------


## Sara prs

سلام
تولدت مبارک سوگند جون
1پشت کنکورم.سال اول..منطقه1
2.تجربی. پزشکی
3. .امروز شرو کردم.اروم اروم تا عادت کنم تا اول مهر.خیلی نمیخونم.شاید 1 ساعت دو ساعت ....خیلی وقته از درس دور بودم سخته..از اول مهر به طور جدی شرو میکنم..............قلمچی
4. اره نت میام. انجمن هم میام.ولی نه خیلی... سعی میکنم.

----------


## Brilliant

_۱ ۰ سال اول پشت کنکوری بودنمه!
۱ ۰ منطقه ۲
۲ ۰ تجربی
۲ ۰ داروسازی
۳ ۰ هی تقریبا شروع کردم.....
۳ ۰ قلم چی
 ۴ ۰ آره میام!سر میزنم!_

----------


## f.r.ch.m.7871

من واقعا میخوام کسیو که شرایط منو داشته و تلاش کرده موفق شده رو ببینم!!!!!!ینی میشه؟!الان؟!معدل پایین!!!پایه ضعیف!!!تقریبا هیچی نخوندم!!!!

----------


## DR.MAM

> *
> 
> سلام اقامحمد .. اقای دکتر یسوال؟؟ازمون کجامیرین؟؟
> مرس بابت تبریک .. ولی اقای دکتریسوال دیگ دارم!120روزعمرکم نیس!؟؟خخخخ*


قلم چی...متنمو اصلاح کردم ببخشین

نه.خخخ..مهم کیفیت زندگیه نه کمیتش...ادم بنظرم اگه 120 روز با هدفش و عشق رسیدن به هدفش زندگی کنه،
خیلی بهتره از اینکه بخواد 120 سال زنده باشه و بخداد زندگی رو همجینجوری الکی سپری کنه...
در واقع اونجوری میشه مثه یه مرده بی تحرک

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sara prs


سلام
تولدت مبارک سوگند جون
1پشت کنکورم.سال اول..منطقه1
2.تجربی. پزشکی
3. .امروز شرو کردم.اروم اروم تا عادت کنم تا اول مهر.خیلی نمیخونم.شاید 1 ساعت دو ساعت ....خیلی وقته از درس دور بودم سخته..از اول مهر به طور جدی شرو میکنم.
4. اره نت میام. انجمن هم میام.ولی نه خیلی... سعی میکنم.



سلام ساراجووونم.. مرسییی .. نامرد داری خرخونی میکنی!!!؟؟*

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR.MAM


قلم چی...متنمو اصلاح کردم ببخشین

نه.خخخ..مهم کیفیت زندگیه نه کمیتش...ادم بنظرم اگه 120 روز با هدفش و عشق رسیدن به هدفش زندگی کنه،
خیلی بهتره از اینکه بخواد 120 سال زنده باشه و بخداد زندگی رو همجینجوری الکی سپری کنه...
در واقع اونجوری میشه مثه یه مرده بی تحرک


میدونم .. اقامحمد .. خخخ شوخیدم .. ازمون ثبت نام کردین!؟*

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط parsanaaa


۱ ۰ سال اول پشت کنکوری بودنمه!
۱ ۰ منطقه ۲
۲ ۰ تجربی
۲ ۰ داروسازی
۳ ۰ هی تقریبا شروع کردم.....
۳ ۰ قلم چی
 ۴ ۰ آره میام!سر میزنم!


موففق باشی. ..*

----------


## Brilliant

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Bimokh




موففق باشی. ..


مرسی گلم_

----------


## Sara prs

> *
> 
> سلام ساراجووونم.. مرسییی .. نامرد داری خرخونی میکنی!!!؟؟*


چرا نامرد؟؟؟ :Yahoo (5): 
ن والا فقط زیست دوم فصل یک... :Yahoo (76): 
گفتم که از اول مهر میخونم...این روزا چند صفحه ای میخونم که بتونم از اول مهر شرو کنم.

----------


## DR.MAM

> *
> 
> میدونم .. اقامحمد .. خخخ شوخیدم .. ازمون ثبت نام کردین!؟*


خخخ منم میدونم خخخ

در ضمن سنتونم اصلاح کنین..18 سالتون هست نه 19

نه هنوز

----------


## Bimokh

*فلن که همه قلم چی بودن .. بقیه؟؟گاج ؟؟سنجش؟گزینه دو؟؟کیان؟؟*

----------


## Bimokh

*اقامحمددد .. 76 هستماااا .. بزرگ شدمااا ..*

----------


## DR.MAM

> *اقامحمددد .. 76 هستماااا .. بزرگ شدمااا ..*


اوه اوه ببخشید خیال کردن 77 هستین

منم 76 ام.اردیبهشت ماه

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR.MAM


اوه اوه ببخشید خیال کردن 77 هستینمنم 76 ام.اردیبهشت ماه


ای باباااا ... نامردیع شومااا ازمن بزگترییی ..*

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sara prs


چرا نامرد؟؟؟
ن والا فقط زیست دوم فصل یک...
گفتم که از اول مهر میخونم...این روزا چند صفحه ای میخونم که بتونم از اول مهر شرو کنم.


خخخخ شوخیذم عجقممم .. ولی ازمهرببعدخرمیزنیمممااا...*

----------


## DR.MAM

> *
> خخخخ شوخیذم عجقممم .. ولی ازمهرببعدخرمیزنیمممااا...*


حواستونو جم کنین که یهو خر شما رو نزنه هااا

----------


## Bimokh

*دوستااان .. میگم تشکربدنیستااا وقتی من براتون تشکرمیزنم شومام نااققابل تشکربزنینااا ...*

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR.MAM


حواستونو جم کنین که یهو خر شما رو نزنه هااا


خخخخخخخخخ ... نع!من که حوااسم جمعه شوما بپااا*

----------


## DR.MAM

> *خخخخخخخخخ ... نع!من که حوااسم جمعه شوما بپااا*


نه حرفیشون هستم خخ

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR.MAM


نه حرفیشون هستم خخ


ایوول اقادکترهمه فن حرریف .. !*

----------


## DR.MAM

> سلام
> تولدت مبارک سوگند جون
> 1پشت کنکورم.سال اول..منطقه1
> 2.تجربی. پزشکی
> 3. .امروز شرو کردم.اروم اروم تا عادت کنم تا اول مهر.خیلی نمیخونم.شاید 1 ساعت دو ساعت ....خیلی وقته از درس دور بودم سخته..از اول مهر به طور جدی شرو میکنم..............قلمچی
> 4. اره نت میام. انجمن هم میام.ولی نه خیلی... سعی میکنم.


سارا خانوم شما تو یه تاپیکی گفتین که هدفتون دارو یا دندونه

الان چی شد یهو تغییر فاز دادین؟

من هدفمو از 10 سالگیم...روز 13 شهریور 86 انتخابش کردم

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR.MAM


سارا خانوم شما تو یه تاپیکی گفتین که هدفتون دارو یا دندونهالان چی شد یهو تغییر فاز دادین؟


اوووووه .. چه دقتیی سارابیاجوااااب. بددهه اجی!!*

----------


## dorsa20

تولدتون مبارک :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Sara prs

> سارا خانوم شما تو یه تاپیکی گفتین که هدفتون دارو یا دندونه
> 
> الان چی شد یهو تغییر فاز دادین؟
> 
> من هدفمو از 10 سالگیم انتخاب کردم


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23): 
اون یه جور فک میکردم الان اون جور فک نمیکنم...با یه نفر حرف زدم فازم عوض شد. :Yahoo (4): 
ولا پارسالم هدفم پزشکی بود

----------


## Sara prs

> *اوووووه .. چه دقتیی سارابیاجوااااب. بددهه اجی!!*


والا به خدا.. :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

ایشالا همگی 96 اون چیزی که میخواییم قبول شیم بعد بریم شمال لب دریا جوج بزنیم با نوشابه خخخ

----------


## _Bahar_

> ایشالا همگی 96 اون چیزی که میخواییم قبول شیم بعد بریم شمال لب دریا جوج بزنیم با نوشابه خخخ


لطفا شمال مارو کثیف نکنین
باتشکر :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

> لطفا شمال مارو کثیف نکنین
> باتشکر


باش بابا حواسمون هست..

----------


## _Bahar_

> باش بابا حواسمون هست..


ممنون :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Bahar_

تولدتون مبارک :Y (605):

----------


## Heisenberg1997

سلام
تولدتون مبارک
1-سومین کنکورمه منطقه1
2-رشتم تجربیه
هدفم والا به پزشکی علاقه بیشتری دارم اما بنظرم دندون با شرایط من سازگارتره واسه همین اولویت اولم دندونه بعد پزشکی بعد فیزیو
3-نه شروع نکردم فعلا درحال استراحت ازخستگی بیش ازحد کنکورپارسالم!
آزمون قلمچی وماز
4-آره نت میام چون واسه ازمون های ماز و قلمچی لازمه
انجمن نیام بهتره.پارسال واسم ضررداشت.یکی ازاعضای شناخته شده ی انجمن هم بودم ولی اکانتمو ترکوندم ک دگ نتونم واردش بشم وامسال تابستونم با هویتی مجهول اومدم و تا چندوقت دگ هم میرم بازم!
 باتشکر:-) :Yahoo (3):

----------


## _LuNa_

سلام سوگند خانم 
تولدتونم مبارک...

1- اولین تجربه ی کنکورمه منطقه۱

2-تجربی . فقط وفقط «داروسازی»

آخه شرایطم با بقیه فرق داره(یه جورایی متاهل هستم میخوام برم دانشگاهی که نامزدم تحصیل میکنه)

3- چون شرایطم خاصه باید قبول شم آره بیشتراز یک ماهه شروع کردم

4-نه زیادنمیام بیشتر واسه خوندن مصاحبه ی افراد برتر میام

به خصوص مصاحبه ی آقای سامان (اگه اشتباه نکنم)که امروز باخوندنش انرژی گرفتم با اون شرایطی که داشتن موفقیتشون قابل تحسینه...

مرسی ازتاپیکتون....

راستی واسه آزمون احتمالا بعد عید برم قلم چی...

----------


## DR.MAM

> سلام
> تولدتون مبارک
> 1-سومین کنکورمه منطقه1
> 2-رشتم تجربیه
> هدفم والا به پزشکی علاقه بیشتری دارم اما بنظرم دندون با شرایط من سازگارتره واسه همین اولویت اولم دندونه بعد پزشکی بعد فیزیو
> 3-نه شروع نکردم فعلا درحال استراحت ازخستگی بیش ازحد کنکورپارسالم!
> آزمون قلمچی وماز
> 4-آره نت میام چون واسه ازمون های ماز و قلمچی لازمه
> انجمن نیام بهتره.پارسال واسم ضررداشت.یکی ازاعضای شناخته شده ی انجمن هم بودم ولی اکانتمو ترکوندم ک دگ نتونم واردش بشم وامسال تابستونم با هویتی مجهول اومدم و تا چندوقت دگ هم میرم بازم!
>  باتشکر:-)


خدمتو چیکار میکنی سعید؟

----------


## king2000

تولدتون مبارک .

1. امسال کنکوریم . منطقه 3

2. ریاضیم . هدف دانشگاه فردوسی و بعد رسیدن به هدفای بعدی 

3. از اول شهریور شروع کردم ولی خوب نخوندم . تابستون گزینه 2 میرم ولی چون اوایل خوب نخوندم به برنامش نرسیدم و الان با برنامش پیش نمیرم . برای سال تحصیلی هم قصد ندارم آزمون برم .

4. نت میام . انجمنم میام . ولی مدیریت شده 

موفق باشین

----------


## DR.MAM

سوگند خانوم شما یه سال دیرتر رفتین مدرسه؟

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> خدمتو چیکار میکنی سعید؟


پیام نورو واسه چی ساختن؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

> پیام نورو واسه چی ساختن؟


آره راس میگی خخخ

----------


## AlirezA 1522

سلام علیرضا هستم...بعدسربازی اولین کنکورمه و ایشالله آخریشه....رشتم هم تجربیه هدفم هم فقط پزشکیه بطوریکه بعد پزشکی به هیچ رشته ای فکر نمی کنم.....درس خوندن روهم شروع کردم...آزمون هم سنجش شرکت می کنم البته از مهر.....نت هم که الانم زیاد نمی یام بطوریکه بعد 9 ماه عضویت تو انجمن همون کاربر نیمه فعال موندم اگه تاثیر معدل مشخص بشه که کلا موبایلمو خاموش می کنم تا بعد کنکور ...دیگه حرفی مونده که نزده باشم...درضمن نه تنها سوگند خانوم گل بلکه هرکاربری که امروز تولدشه مبارک باش

----------


## DR.MAM

> سلام علیرضا هستم...بعدسربازی اولین کنکورمه و ایشالله آخریشه....رشتم هم تجربیه هدفم هم فقط پزشکیه بطوریکه بعد پزشکی به هیچ رشته ای فکر نمی کنم.....درس خوندن روهم شروع کردم...آزمون هم سنجش شرکت می کنم البته از مهر.....نت هم که الانم زیاد نمی یام بطوریکه بعد 9 ماه عضویت تو انجمن همون کاربر نیمه فعال موندم اگه تاثیر معدل مشخص بشه که کلا موبایلمو خاموش می کنم تا بعد کنکور ...دیگه حرفی مونده که نزده باشم...درضمن نه تنها سوگند خانوم گل بلکه هرکاربری که امروز تولدشه مبارک باش


علی میگم قلم بهتره هاا

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> علی میگم قلم بهتره هاا


آره بابا یه دکتر !!!!باید هم قلمش خوب باشه خخخخخخخخ

----------


## :Abolfazl:

سلام تولدتون مبارک
1-این دومین کنکورمه . منطقه ۲
2-تجربیم و هدفم دندون گیلانه فعلا.کلا بیشتر هدفم رتبه زیر ۱۰۰۰ تا رشته خاص

3-فعلا خستگی در میکنم ولی از پس فردا یواش یواش شروع میکنم آزمونم مثل بقیه قلم چی
4 -نت که آره برای کارنامه و این چیزا لازمه ولی مدیریت شده
 ایشالله  امسال همگی بترکونید و یه سال رویایی بسازید

----------


## DR.MAM

> آره بابا یه دکتر باید هم قلمش خوب باشه خخخخخخخخ


خخخ...تایسیز...سن تاین یوخدی قارداشیم

----------


## fateme28

> _۱ ۰ سال اول پشت کنکوری بودنمه!
> ۱ ۰ منطقه ۲
> ۲ ۰ تجربی
> ۲ ۰ داروسازی
> ۳ ۰ هی تقریبا شروع کردم.....
> ۳ ۰ قلم چی
>  ۴ ۰ آره میام!سر میزنم!_


منم مثل شمام البته در مورد سومی باید بگم می خوام به جای قلمچی کلاس برم البته نمی دونم بین ریاضی و شیمی کدومو برم اگه بقیه کمکم کنن ممنون میشم

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Mahya14

سلام. تولدت مبارک!
1. دانش آموزم امسال سال اول کنکورمه. منطقه 1 اهل مشهد
2.تجربیم. هدف اصلی هم مثل خیلی از تجربی ها پزشکی مشهد اگه نشد داروی مشهد. جفتشو دوست دارم. شایدم اگه دندان آوردم برم
3. ایییی یه چیزایی دارم میخونم. میرم قلمچی
4. گوشیمو تو مهر ازم میگیرن فکرنکنم بتونم نت بیام ولی خب هرچی کمتر بیایم بهتره.

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط daughter.of.moo


سلام. تولدت مبارک!
1. دانش آموزم امسال سال اول کنکورمه. منطقه 1 اهل مشهد
2.تجربیم. هدف اصلی هم مثل خیلی از تجربی ها پزشکی مشهد اگه نشد داروی مشهد. جفتشو دوست دارم. شایدم اگه دندان آوردم برم
3. ایییی یه چیزایی دارم میخونم. میرم قلمچی
4. گوشیمو تو مهر ازم میگیرن فکرنکنم بتونم نت بیام ولی خب هرچی کمتر بیایم بهتره.


سلام کلم مرسی بابت تبریک ... فک کنم همه قلم چی بریم!*

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AlirezA 1522


سلام علیرضا هستم...بعدسربازی اولین کنکورمه و ایشالله آخریشه....رشتم هم تجربیه هدفم هم فقط پزشکیه بطوریکه بعد پزشکی به هیچ رشته ای فکر نمی کنم.....درس خوندن روهم شروع کردم...آزمون هم سنجش شرکت می کنم البته از مهر.....نت هم که الانم زیاد نمی یام بطوریکه بعد 9 ماه عضویت تو انجمن همون کاربر نیمه فعال موندم اگه تاثیر معدل مشخص بشه که کلا موبایلمو خاموش می کنم تا بعد کنکور ...دیگه حرفی مونده که نزده باشم...درضمن نه تنها سوگند خانوم گل بلکه هرکاربری که امروز تولدشه مبارک باش


سلام اقاعلیرضا .. احوالی شوما؟؟مرسی بابت تبریییک .. چه عجب بالاخره یکی پیداشد سنجش ازمون بده ... راستی سربازی خوش گذشت ایا؟؟من که عاشق سربازیم(:*

----------


## DR.MAM

> *
> 
> سلام اقاعلیرضا .. احوالی شوما؟؟مرسی بابت تبریییک .. چه عجب بالاخره یکی پیداشد سنجش ازمون بده ... راستی سربازی خوش گذشت ایا؟؟من که عاشق سربازیم(:*


دخترا هم مگه سربازی رو دوس دارن؟!؟!؟!

من معاف شدم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط :Abolfazl:


سلام تولدتون مبارک
1-این دومین کنکورمه . منطقه ۲
2-تجربیم و هدفم دندون گیلانه فعلا.کلا بیشتر هدفم رتبه زیر ۱۰۰۰ تا رشته خاص

3-فعلا خستگی در میکنم ولی از پس فردا یواش یواش شروع میکنم آزمونم مثل بقیه قلم چی
4 -نت که آره برای کارنامه و این چیزا لازمه ولی مدیریت شده
 ایشالله  امسال همگی بترکونید و یه سال رویایی بسازید


سلام گلم مرسی بات تبریک ... خسته نبااااشی داداااش!!!!!
واای راس میگیااصن حواسم نبود باید بیام نت وقتی قلمچی رفتم چمیدونم براصفحه شخصی و کارنامه و...*

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR.MAM


دخترا هم مگه سربازی رو دوس دارن؟!؟!؟!

من معاف شدم 


ییس من سربازی دوس دارم..*

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR.MAM


خخخ...تایسیز...سن تاین یوخدی قارداشیم


وااااات؟؟؟؟این زبوون ترکیه نع؟؟*

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR.MAM


علی میگم قلم بهتره هاا


موافقم باحرف اقامحمد .. قلم بهتره!شک نکن من بودجه بندیو بررسی کردم دیگه خوددانی*

----------


## DR.MAM

> *
> 
> وااااات؟؟؟؟این زبوون ترکیه نع؟؟*


Evet...bu türk oldu.

----------


## Brilliant

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط fateme28


منم مثل شمام البته در مورد سومی باید بگم می خوام به جای قلمچی کلاس برم البته نمی دونم بین ریاضی و شیمی کدومو برم اگه بقیه کمکم کنن ممنون میشم

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk


خب کدومو بیشتر ضعف داری همونو برو!
اگر هم مشکل مالی نداری هردو رو برو!_

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR.MAM


سوگند خانوم شما یه سال دیرتر رفتین مدرسه؟


نچ .. یمشکل بود .. نشدکنکوربدم فوت یکی اززعزیزانم .. چنندماه قبل کنکور من بخاطرروحیه داغونم افسردگی گرفتم چندبارهم خودکشی .. این حرفاکه زدم خدایش راسته نمیخاستم بگم ولی ..*

----------


## DR.MAM

> *
> 
> نچ .. یمشکل بود .. نشدکنکوربدم فوت یکی اززعزیزانم .. چنندماه قبل کنکور من بخاطرروحیه داغونم افسردگی گرفتم چندبارهم خودکشی .. این حرفاکه زدم خدایش راسته نمیخاستم بگم ولی ..*


ایشالا خدا رحمتشون کنه و هرچی خاک اوشونه،عمر شما باشه

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط king2000


تولدتون مبارک .

1. امسال کنکوریم . منطقه 3

2. ریاضیم . هدف دانشگاه فردوسی و بعد رسیدن به هدفای بعدی 

3. از اول شهریور شروع کردم ولی خوب نخوندم . تابستون گزینه 2 میرم ولی چون اوایل خوب نخوندم به برنامش نرسیدم و الان با برنامش پیش نمیرم . برای سال تحصیلی هم قصد ندارم آزمون برم .

4. نت میام . انجمنم میام . ولی مدیریت شده 

موفق باشین


مرسی بابت تبریک .. موفق باشین*

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط فاطمه بهار96


سلام سوگند خانم 
تولدتونم مبارک...

1- اولین تجربه ی کنکورمه منطقه۱

2-تجربی . فقط وفقط «داروسازی»

آخه شرایطم با بقیه فرق داره(یه جورایی متاهل هستم میخوام برم دانشگاهی که نامزدم تحصیل میکنه)

3- چون شرایطم خاصه باید قبول شم آره بیشتراز یک ماهه شروع کردم

4-نه زیادنمیام بیشتر واسه خوندن مصاحبه ی افراد برتر میام

به خصوص مصاحبه ی آقای سامان (اگه اشتباه نکنم)که امروز باخوندنش انرژی گرفتم با اون شرایطی که داشتن موفقیتشون قابل تحسینه...

مرسی ازتاپیکتون....

راستی واسه آزمون احتمالا بعد عید برم قلم چی...


سلام فاطمه جووونم مرسی بابت تبریک .. ایشالا همونی که میخایی بشه .. بااقاتون تو یه دانشگااه.. من که اقامون رشتش بامن یکی نیس ): ولی خیلی هواموداره و تودرس خوندن کمکم میکنه .. منم داروو میخااام نامرد رقیبم شدیاااا خخخ شوخیدم!احتمالن اکثرن همه قلمن!خخخ*

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Bahar20


تولدتون مبارک


فداات گلم .. مرسی ..*

----------


## DR.MAM

> *
> 
> سلام فاطمه جووونم مرسی بابت تبریک .. ایشالا همونی که میخایی بشه .. بااقاتون تو یه دانشگااه.. من که اقامون رشتش بامن یکی نیس ): ولی خیلی هواموداره و تودرس خوندن کمکم میکنه .. منم داروو میخااام نامرد رقیبم شدیاااا خخخ شوخیدم!احتمالن اکثرن همه قلمن!خخخ*


شما ازدواج کردین؟!؟

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> *
> 
> سلام اقاعلیرضا .. احوالی شوما؟؟مرسی بابت تبریییک .. چه عجب بالاخره یکی پیداشد سنجش ازمون بده ... راستی سربازی خوش گذشت ایا؟؟من که عاشق سربازیم(:*


دوسال کچلی رو می تونی تحمل کنی؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## DR.MAM

> دوسال کچلی رو می تونی تحمل کنی؟؟؟!!!!


موهارو تو سربازی باید با ماشین چند بزنن؟!؟

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saeed100


سلام
تولدتون مبارک
1-سومین کنکورمه منطقه1
2-رشتم تجربیه
هدفم والا به پزشکی علاقه بیشتری دارم اما بنظرم دندون با شرایط من سازگارتره واسه همین اولویت اولم دندونه بعد پزشکی بعد فیزیو
3-نه شروع نکردم فعلا درحال استراحت ازخستگی بیش ازحد کنکورپارسالم!
آزمون قلمچی وماز
4-آره نت میام چون واسه ازمون های ماز و قلمچی لازمه
انجمن نیام بهتره.پارسال واسم ضررداشت.یکی ازاعضای شناخته شده ی انجمن هم بودم ولی اکانتمو ترکوندم ک دگ نتونم واردش بشم وامسال تابستونم با هویتی مجهول اومدم و تا چندوقت دگ هم میرم بازم!
 باتشکر:-)


سلام اقاسعید ... مرسی بابت تبریک.. خستع نباشیییی داداااش!نع اشتب شداقای دکتر!!!موفق باشین .. راستی ازمون مازهزینش چقده؟*

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> موهارو تو سربازی باید با ماشین چند بزنن؟!؟


توآموزش با صفر مطلق...تویگان هم حداکثر با12...ترسیدی نه....

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR.MAM


شما ازدواج کردین؟!؟


نچ نامزدیم ..*

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AlirezA 1522


دوسال کچلی رو می تونی تحمل کنی؟؟؟!!!!


یس .. کچل خشگلع مخصوصن بالباس سربازی*

----------


## DR.MAM

> توآموزش با صفر مطلق...تویگان هم حداکثر با12...ترسیدی نه....


یا ابلفضل...خوب شد من سربازی ندارم وگرنه با این اوضاع دووم نمیوردم

----------


## DR.MAM

> *
> 
> نچ نامزدیم ..*


ایشالا به پا همدیگه کربن بشین

----------


## Sara prs

چقدر حرف میزنین... :Yahoo (111): 
کسی نمیدونه فاگو دوم چاپ جدیدش اومده یا نه؟
سوگند تو نفهمیدی؟

----------


## DR.MAM

علی میگم آموزشی کجا بودی و خدمت اصلی کجا بودی؟
در کل چند ماه درگیر این سربازی بودی؟

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR.MAM


شما ازدواج کردین؟!؟


البتع هنوزعقدنکردیم فقط درحداشنایی خونوده اس چندماهه نامزدیم .. اگه. خدابخاد عقد فلن خونوادها رضایت نمیدن ... سخته به اونی که میخای نرسی*

----------


## DR.MAM

> *
> 
> البتع هنوزعقدنکردیم فقط درحداشنایی خونوده اس چندماهه نامزدیم .. اگه. خدابخاد عقد فلن خونوادها رضایت نمیدن ... سخته به اونی که میخای نرسی*


نه بابا ایشالا خونواده هاتون رضایت میدن...نگران نباشین

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sara prs


چقدر حرف میزنین...
کسی نمیدونه فاگو دوم چاپ جدیدش اومده یا نه؟
سوگند تو نفهمیدی؟


خخخخخخ ... اجی دیروز کتاب فروشه گف اخر شهریور یاهفته اول ودوم مهر مییاد ‌. قلبوویروس وقارچ بود من نخریدم منصرف شدم*

----------


## Sara prs

> *
> 
> خخخخخخ ... اجی دیروز کتاب فروشه گف اخر شهریور یاهفته اول ودوم مهر مییاد ‌. قلبوویروس وقارچ بود من نخریدم منصرف شدم*


ینی هنوز نیومده؟؟
اصن ویراییش کردن؟؟؟ :Yahoo (4): 
پس ایمی که تو سایتش میفروشه چاپ قبله؟

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR.MAM


نه بابا ایشالا خونواده هاتون رضایت میدن...نگران نباشین


فلن داغون و ناامیدم ..*

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sara prs


ینی هنوز نیومده؟؟
اصن ویراییش کردن؟؟؟
پس ایمی که تو سایتش میفروشه چاپ قبله؟


ای دونت نو ..*

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> علی میگم آموزشی کجا بودی و خدمت اصلی کجا بودی؟در کل چند ماه درگیر این سربازی بودی؟


آموزش کرج ...یگان هم اردبیل...کلا21 ماه ناقابل...البته الان استارتر ناراحته که چرا اینقدر اسپم می دیم

----------


## Sara prs

> *
> 
> فلن داغون و ناامیدم ..*


بیخیال عزیزم
فعلن بچسب به درست یه رشته خوب قبول شی
اونم توکلت به خدا رضایت میدن.فعلن درستو بخون

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sara prs


بیخیال عزیزم
فعلن بچسب به درست یه رشته خوب قبول شی
اونم توکلت به خدا رضایت میدن.فعلن درستو بخون


یس .. اما.. بیخ بعدن پی وی میگم بهت*

----------


## DR.MAM

> بیخیال عزیزم
> فعلن بچسب به درست یه رشته خوب قبول شی
> اونم توکلت به خدا رضایت میدن.فعلن درستو بخون


بزن دس قشنگرو

----------


## DR.MAM

> آموزش کرج ...یگان هم اردبیل...کلا21 ماه ناقابل...البته الان استارتر ناراحته که چرا اینقدر اسپم می دیم


نه بابا..استارتر بچه خوبیه

----------


## Sara prs

> آموزش کرج ...یگان هم اردبیل...کلا21 ماه ناقابل...البته الان استارتر ناراحته که چرا اینقدر اسپم می دیم


استاتر خودش اسپم میده :Yahoo (4): سوگندد!!!! :Yahoo (4): 
دوستان من قلم از دی برم بد نیس؟؟؟یا از مهر برم؟

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR.MAM


ایشالا همگی 96 اون چیزی که میخواییم قبول شیم بعد بریم شمال لب دریا جوج بزنیم با نوشابه خخخ


خخخخخ ... ایشالاااا. منم بااقامونو رتبه خووبمم .. خخخ*

----------


## DR.MAM

> استاتر خودش اسپم میدهسوگندد!!!!
> دوستان من قلم از دی برم بد نیس؟؟؟یا از مهر برم؟


نه بابا از همون مهر برو

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sara prs


استاتر خودش اسپم میدهسوگندد!!!!
دوستان من قلم از دی برم بد نیس؟؟؟یا از مهر برم؟


خخخخخ .. . بلع اجی؟؟؟؟خخخخخ حواااسم نبوود خخخخ
ازمهربرو من که ازمهرمیر*

----------


## DR.MAM

علی راس میگن تو سربازی آش میدن؟
واسه همینه که به سربازا میگن آش خور

----------


## Bimokh

*دوستااااان سخن ازمن بوود ؟؟؟ ازاستارتر ؟؟؟*

----------


## Sara prs

> نه بابا از همون مهر برو


اخه الان انگیزه ام عالیه...گفتم از اول مهر خخودم بخونم.با برنامه کانون..یهو تخلیه انگیزه نشم اول سالی :Yahoo (4): .احتمالا مشاورم بگیرم
از دی برم ازمون بدم...

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> علی راس میگن تو سربازی آش میدن؟واسه همینه که به سربازا میگن آش خور


آره داداش یه آشی بهت می دن که یه وجب روغن روشه....خخخخخخخخخ.....بخور حالشو ببر ...خخخخخ

----------


## _LuNa_

> *
> 
> سلام فاطمه جووونم مرسی بابت تبریک .. ایشالا همونی که میخایی بشه .. بااقاتون تو یه دانشگااه.. من که اقامون رشتش بامن یکی نیس ): ولی خیلی هواموداره و تودرس خوندن کمکم میکنه .. منم داروو میخااام نامرد رقیبم شدیاااا خخخ شوخیدم!احتمالن اکثرن همه قلمن!خخخ*



مرسی شماهم همینطور....


شما اصفهانی هستین؟!

من عاشق شهرتون هستم 

هردفعه بخوام برم مسافرت باید یه سر بزنم اصفهان...

اصفهانی ها خیلی خونگرم وخوش لهجه هستن خیلی هم میخندن...

من آذری هستم پدرعزیزم اهل زنجان هستن ومامان مهربونم اهل تبریز

شماخیلی پرانرژی و مثبتین!

ان شاءالله همه به اون رشته ای که دوست داریم برسیم...
مرسی ...

----------


## Bimokh

*بچهااا بسه سوال خصوصیاا تو پی وی .. سخنی ازاستارتر عزیز سوگندخانوم .. باتشکر اقامحمدبروپی وی*

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> *بچهااا بسه سوال خصوصیاا تو پی وی .. سخنی ازاستارتر عزیز سوگندخانوم .. باتشکر اقامحمدبروپی وی*


نگفتم استارتر ناراحت می شه...بیا تحویل بگیر محمد....هی می گفتی استارتر بچه خوبیه....خخخخخ

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط فاطمه بهار96


مرسی شماهم همینطور....


شما اصفهانی هستین؟!

من عاشق شهرتون هستم 

هردفعه بخوام برم مسافرت باید یه سر بزنم اصفهان...

اصفهانی ها خیلی خونگرم وخوش لهجه هستن خیلی هم میخندن...

من آذری هستم پدرعزیزم اهل زنجان هستن ومامان مهربونم اهل تبریز

شماخیلی پرانرژی و مثبتین!

ان شاءالله همه به اون رشته ای که دوست داریم برسیم...
مرسی ...


...
عشقمی.. نظرلطفتع ... تشریف بیارین!! دیگ چیکارکنیم ازبچگی بامرام وشیطون و پرانرژی(دوستان پپسی بازکنید)فداتم توام موفق باشی ..*

----------


## DR.MAM

> *بچهااا بسه سوال خصوصیاا تو پی وی .. سخنی ازاستارتر عزیز سوگندخانوم .. باتشکر اقامحمدبروپی وی*


اوکی

----------


## DR.MAM

> نگفتم استارتر ناراحت می شه...بیا تحویل بگیر محمد....هی می گفتی استارتر بچه خوبیه....خخخخخ


نه هنوزم میگم استارتر بچه خوبیه اما یکم شوخ طبعه خخخ

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR.MAM


نه هنوزم میگم استارتر بچه خوبیه اما یکم شوخ طبعه خخخ


مگه شوخ طبعی بده؟؟*

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> *
> 
> سلام اقاسعید ... مرسی بابت تبریک.. خستع نباشیییی داداااش!نع اشتب شداقای دکتر!!!موفق باشین .. راستی ازمون مازهزینش چقده؟*


همچنین.شمام موفق باشید
توسایتش ک زده باتخفیف55%تابستانه 149تومان!
من میخواستم ابان ثبتنام کنم ولی میترسم تابستون ک تموم شد تخفیفشم بره هوا و اونجوری دوروبر300درمیاد!این قیمت هم فقط واسه زیستشه
وبنظرم خیلی گرونه ولی خب جدا ازقیمتش،به چالش کشیده شدنو دوست دارم...

----------


## DR.MAM

> *
> 
> مگه شوخ طبعی بده؟؟*


نه خیلیم خوبه..منم شوخی زیاد با اینو اون میکنم خخخ

----------


## _fatemeh_

منم پشت کنکوری تجربی واسه بار سوم دارم کنکور میدم  هنوز شروع نکردم آزمون از مهر قلم چی احتمالا 
هدفم : پزشکی یا داروسازی دانشگاه تهران  :Yahoo (5): 
خداروشکر تو این تاپیک دونفرو دیدم مثل خودم بار سومشونه که میخوان کنکور بدن یکم امیدوار شدم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _fatemeh_


منم پشت کنکوری تجربی واسه بار سوم دارم کنکور میدم  هنوز شروع نکردم آزمون از مهر قلم چی احتمالا 
هدفم : پزشکی یا داروسازی دانشگاه تهران 
خداروشکر تو این تاپیک دونفرو دیدم مثل خودم بار سومشونه که میخوان کنکور بدن یکم امیدوار شدم 


امیدوارباش .. موفق باشی ..*

----------


## titi_1226

سلوم :Yahoo (4): 
1-سال سومیه ک قراره انشاالله کنکور بدم - منطقه1
2-تجربی ام - دندون دوس میدارم :Yahoo (4): 
3-امروز تقریبا شروع کردم :Yahoo (5):   -  آزمونو امسال بیخیال شدم ب جز ی تک آزمونای خاصی مثل آخر نیم سال اولو و اینا ولی آزمون روتین نه نمیدم.
4-اوهوم میام!کلا ازپارسال واسم تجربه شد زیاد جوگیر شدن خوب نیست،همه چی باشه ولی ب اندازه...!

----------


## Röntgen

1=کنکوری- منطقه 3 
2=ریاضی فیزیک - معماری یا نفت یا نرم افزار
3=از 100 درصد 5 درصد خوندم شایدم کمتر (شروع کردم)
4=ازمون نمی رم (شاید سنجش)
5=نت هم میام(مثلا نیام نت چی میشه؟! بیشتر درس میخونم؟! نه اصلا!! وقتی درس اون روز رو خوندم میام)
موفق باشید

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk

----------


## sinnna

ناراحت نباش قبول میشی .

----------


## nalisa

ســــــــــــــــــــــلا  م

1-بار اولمه ک کنکور دادم  منطقه2 البته من لیسانس کامپیوتر دارم که اونم با شرط معدل (سوابق تحصیلی)رفتم دانشگاه

2-خیلی وقته درس رو شروع کردم کنکور 95 همینجوری رفتم.زمین سال سوم تموم کردم.دینی سال دوم هم تموم شد.عربی سال دوم هم تمو شد.الانم دارم زیست سال دوم رو میخونم 

3-به هیچ عنوان از نت نمیتونم دور شم هر چی جای خودش درس سر وقتش نت هم سر وقتش

4-فقط و فقط واس مامای میخونم  :Yahoo (15): 

5-ازمونم به احتمال زیاد گزینه2

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط nalisa


ســــــــــــــــــــــلا  م

1-بار اولمه ک کنکور دادم  منطقه2 البته من لیسانس کامپیوتر دارم که اونم با شرط معدل (سوابق تحصیلی)رفتم دانشگاه

2-خیلی وقته درس رو شروع کردم کنکور 95 همینجوری رفتم.زمین سال سوم تموم کردم.دینی سال دوم هم تموم شد.عربی سال دوم هم تمو شد.الانم دارم زیست سال دوم رو میخونم 

3-به هیچ عنوان از نت نمیتونم دور شم هر چی جای خودش درس سر وقتش نت هم سر وقتش

4-فقط و فقط واس مامای میخونم 

5-ازمونم به احتمال زیاد گزینه2


موفق باشی*

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Röntgen


1=کنکوری- منطقه 3 
2=ریاضی فیزیک - معماری یا نفت یا نرم افزار
3=از 100 درصد 5 درصد خوندم شایدم کمتر (شروع کردم)
4=ازمون نمی رم (شاید سنجش)
5=نت هم میام(مثلا نیام نت چی میشه؟! بیشتر درس میخونم؟! نه اصلا!! وقتی درس اون روز رو خوندم میام)
موفق باشید

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


موفق باشی*

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط titi_1226


سلوم
1-سال سومیه ک قراره انشاالله کنکور بدم - منطقه1
2-تجربی ام - دندون دوس میدارم
3-امروز تقریبا شروع کردم  -  آزمونو امسال بیخیال شدم ب جز ی تک آزمونای خاصی مثل آخر نیم سال اولو و اینا ولی آزمون روتین نه نمیدم.
4-اوهوم میام!کلا ازپارسال واسم تجربه شد زیاد جوگیر شدن خوب نیست،همه چی باشه ولی ب اندازه...!


موفق باشی*

----------


## reyhane7676

اول که سلامممم تولدت مبارکککک بهترینها برات رقم بخور🌹🌹🌹🌹🌹

1. سال چندمه پشت کنکوری!؟یا اینکه دانش اموزی و کنکوری؟!منطقه چند؟؟ ******پشت کنکوریم و 96 دومین کنکورمه 

2.رشتت چیع؟؟هدفت چیع؟؟*****رشتم تجربی هست و هدفم دندون پزشکی 
3. شروع کردیی به درس خوندن؟؟یانع؟؟اگع نع چراا. .. ؟؟ کدوم موسسات ازمون میدیی؟؟اره شروع کردم 
سازمان سنجش ازمون میدم چون برای پشت کنکوری ها بهتره و سوالاش و بیشتر از موسسات دیگه قبول دارم

4. تودوران کنکور نت میایی؟؟به انجمن سرمیزنی؟؟به احتماااال زیاد نه ولی سعی میکنم ب انجمن ماهی یبار هم شده سر بزنم حس خوبی ب انجمن دارم 
همگی شاااااد باشیییییین😁😁😉☺☺☺

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reyhane7676


اول که سلامممم تولدت مبارکککک بهترینها برات رقم بخور🌹🌹🌹🌹🌹

1. سال چندمه پشت کنکوری!؟یا اینکه دانش اموزی و کنکوری؟!منطقه چند؟؟ ******پشت کنکوریم و 96 دومین کنکورمه 

2.رشتت چیع؟؟هدفت چیع؟؟*****رشتم تجربی هست و هدفم دندون پزشکی 
3. شروع کردیی به درس خوندن؟؟یانع؟؟اگع نع چراا. .. ؟؟ کدوم موسسات ازمون میدیی؟؟اره شروع کردم 
سازمان سنجش ازمون میدم چون برای پشت کنکوری ها بهتره و سوالاش و بیشتر از موسسات دیگه قبول دارم

4. تودوران کنکور نت میایی؟؟به انجمن سرمیزنی؟؟به احتماااال زیاد نه ولی سعی میکنم ب انجمن ماهی یبار هم شده سر بزنم حس خوبی ب انجمن دارم 
همگی شاااااد باشیییییین😁😁😉☺☺☺


سلام ریحانع جونم .. مرسی بابت تبریکت .. موفق باشی*

----------


## Bimokh

*امیدوارم تااومدنم تاپیکام دیل نشع .. دوستان بعد ازین هرکی‌اومد موفق باشع .. ! تاکنکور 96خدافظ همه .. ساراجونم. .. اقامحمد ..  اقاجواد .. فاطمه( بهار96)جونم  ...درساجونم .. مواظب خودتون باشین .. من رفتم تابعدکنکور.. یوقتایی سررمیزنم احوالتونومیپرسم ..دوستاان  تاپیک مهم بود منوتگ کنید .. حرفی بود پی وی وقتای ک اومدم حتمن ج میدم .. خدافظ تاکنکورر همه ..باتشکر استارتر:سوگندخانوم (bi mokh)*

----------


## DR.MAM

> *امیدوارم تااومدنم تاپیکام دیل نشع .. دوستان بعد ازین هرکی‌اومد موفق باشع .. ! تاکنکور 96خدافظ همه .. ساراجونم. .. اقامحمد ..  اقاجواد .. فاطمه( بهار96)جونم  ...درساجونم .. مواظب خودتون باشین .. من رفتم تابعدکنکور.. یوقتایی سررمیزنم احوالتونومیپرسم ..دوستاان  تاپیک مهم بود منوتگ کنید .. حرفی بود پی وی وقتای ک اومدم حتمن ج میدم .. خدافظ تاکنکورر همه ..باتشکر استارتر:سوگندخانوم (bi mokh)*


  خدا به همراتون...یا حق

----------


## Mandi96

سلام
 1)    96 سال دومیه ک میخوام کنکور بدم
2)تجربی؛منطقه2
3)حدود دوهفته و اندیست ک شروع کردم😐
آزمون اول مهر سنجش میدم چون بودجه بندیش ب نظرم بهتره
4)تو سال تحصیلی ک پیش رو دارید شاااااااییییییید بیام😉

----------


## raha..

[QUOTE=Bimokh;931317]*سوگند نوشت  :اول ازهمه امروز15شهریورتولدمـ مُ‍‌بارک ... !!!

بامعرفتای عزیز .. بع سوالات جوواب بدین :

1. سال چندمه پشت کنکوری!؟یا اینکه دانش اموزی و کنکوری؟!منطقه چند؟؟

2.رشتت چیع؟؟هدفت چیع؟؟

3. شروع کردیی به درس خوندن؟؟یانع؟؟اگع نع چراا. .. ؟؟ کدوم موسسات ازمون میدیی؟؟

4. تودوران کنکور نت میایی؟؟به انجمن سرمیزنی؟؟اگه‌نع روزی که دیگه نمیای اینجا تاپیک بذاار وحرفاتوبزن .. تابدوونن تونیستی تابعد کنکور ... 


1. سال سوم(الکی الکی 3 سال گذشت)
2.رشته ام ریاضیه هدفم پزشکی
3. شروع کرده بودم ام الان 2 روزه نخوندم ...ایشالا 5 شنبه المپیاد داریم....برام دعا کنین که این یکی را ضایع نکنم(هرچند اگر قبول نشم میرم واسه سال بعد)
4. اومدن که میام کنکور دارم نمیخوام خودکشی کنم که وقتی تلویزیون و تلگرام و دوستان و... بذارم کنار انجمن و مسافرت باید سر جاش بمونه ....باید لذت برد از زمان 
*

----------


## mahdi7798

سال اول پشت کنکوری...تجربی....پارسال قلمچی ولی امسال فقط سنجش+سولات ازمون های ازمایشی رو دان میکنم..برنامه قلمچی بدرد یه پشت کنکوری نمی خوره...تا اخر اردیبهشت کشش داده.

----------


## MohammadRJ

واسه سربازی و نظام وظیفه باید چیکار بکنیم ؟ 

۹۵ کنکور اولم بود....

----------

